# נשאר חודש למלווה



## roniy

"נשאר חודש למלווה"
I had difficulty to say this sentence in English ?

"One month remains/is left for the escort (i am not even sure about this word)"

Does it mean the same ??

the sentence in Hebrew says that 
one month is left for the escort finishing. But it means the same in English ??? 

Thanks.


----------



## pachyderm

Can you provide some context?


----------



## dekdek

i geuss that he means to the situation when some1 gets his driving license, on the period that he must be accompanied by an older driver in order to use the vehicle. so he has just one month remaining to be accompanied by this guy.
how do you ppl say that in your own native language?


----------



## roniy

dekdek said:
			
		

> i geuss that he means to the situation when some1 gets his driving license, on the period that he must be accompanied by an older driver in order to use the vehicle. so he has just one month remaining to be accompanied by this guy.
> how do you ppl say that in your own native language?


 
What do you mean ??? 
I said that in Hebrew ??? and I am looking for an answer in English


----------



## amikama

רוני שלום רב,​ 
אנא תן לנו הקשר, כדי שנוכל לדעת למה התכוונת וכך נוכל לתת לך את התרגום הטוב ביותר לאנגלית. לא ברור לנו למה אתה מתכוון ב"נשאר חודש למלווה" - המשפט חלקי מדי ויכולות להיות לו כמה משמעויות שונות. האם אתה יכול לפרט לנו קצת יותר? לאיזה "מלווה" כוונתך? (אדם שמלווה אותך, כלומר בא איתך? אדם שמלווה לך כסף/חפץ? משהו אחר?)​


----------



## roniy

amikama said:
			
		

> רוני שלום רב,​
> אנא תן לנו הקשר, כדי שנוכל לדעת למה התכוונת וכך נוכל לתת לך את התרגום הטוב ביותר לאנגלית. לא ברור לנו למה אתה מתכוון ב"נשאר חודש למלווה" - המשפט חלקי מדי ויכולות להיות לו כמה משמעויות שונות. האם אתה יכול לפרט לנו קצת יותר? לאיזה "מלווה" כוונתך? (אדם שמלווה אותך, כלומר בא איתך? אדם שמלווה לך כסף/חפץ? משהו אחר?)​


 
למלווה התכוונתי שכאשר מוציאים רשיון אז יש תקופה מסוימת שנהג חדש חייב לנהול עם מלווה ( אדם שיש לו ניסיון בכביש(
​


----------



## elroy

_I have one more month to go before I can legally drive without a licensed driver in the car with me._

There's not really a short way to express the מלווה part , but the first part would be "I have one more month to go" (in this context).


----------



## JLanguage

elroy said:
			
		

> _I have one more month to go before I can legally drive without a licensed driver in the car with me._
> 
> There's not really a short way to express the מלווה part , but the first part would be "I have one more month to go" (in this context).


 
A couple of my own options:
Only one month left before I can drive by myself.
I get my license in a month. (Most idiomatic, can't go wrong with this one)
In a month I'll be able to drive unaccompanied.


----------



## elroy

JLanguage said:
			
		

> I get my license in a month. (Most idiomatic, can't go wrong with this one)


Actually, you can, because it wouldn't be factually correct. 

In Israel, you need to have a licensed driver in the car with you for a few months *after* you get your license.

Your other two suggestions are good.


----------



## Ali Smith

By the way, in biblical Hebrew נשאר (from להשאר lehisha'er) means "to be left over, remain" while in modern Hebrew it means "to remain (in a certain state)".


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> By the way, in biblical Hebrew נשאר (from להשאר lehisha'er) means "to be left over, remain" while in modern Hebrew it means "to remain (in a certain state)".



Modern Hebrew has both meanings.


----------

